# Last Covered Bridge in Ontario



## Antarctican (Feb 1, 2007)

Several people have recently posted pictures of covered bridges in their area. There is only one covered bridge left in Ontario...this one, which is near St. Jacob, in Mennonite country. I took this picture last year, on a cold grey day. After walking around for about 1/2 hour, I was frozen solid and hopped in the car to warm up. At which point some Mennonites in their horse-drawn buggy came through the bridge. D'oh! I waited another 1/2 hour, in case another buggy came by, but of course one didn't and by then it was dark. On the next sunny Sunday I get free, I'm gonna try again for that hoped-for shot!


----------



## JTHphoto (Feb 1, 2007)

i'm always fascinated by covered bridge photos, i don't think we have any in the southwest, but maybe I just don't get out enough...

i love the bright red in the middle of all that monochrome, winter scene :thumbup:  good luck catcing a buggy!


----------



## Arch (Feb 1, 2007)

i like these covered bridges you guys get.... we dont have anything of a sort over here.... this is quite an extravagant one! nicely shot :thumbup:


----------



## lostprophet (Feb 1, 2007)

JTHphoto said:


> I love the bright red in the middle of all that monochrome, winter scene :thumbup:  good luck catcing a buggy!



I second that


----------



## woodsac (Feb 1, 2007)

Very nice Anti. I look forward to seeing some more shots of this.


----------



## WildBill (Feb 1, 2007)

Beautiful scene, beautiful bridge! 

Bill


----------



## oCyrus55 (Feb 1, 2007)

Nice shot, I love going to my local one.  I go there a lot


----------



## Chiller (Feb 1, 2007)

Cool shot Anty.  I have never made it out to see this yet.


----------



## Antarctican (Feb 2, 2007)

Thanks so much everyone for your kind comments. 

Here's hoping I get and post my dream-shot of the bridge-with-Mennonite-buggy soon!


----------



## AJ Jewell (Feb 2, 2007)

great shot. Ill have to post my shot of the longest covered bridge in New Brunswick.


----------



## kestrel0222 (Feb 2, 2007)

Very nice!!! Covered bridges make nice subjects to photo. I'm originally from New England, so I'm used to seeing covered bridges. Now that I live in Michigan, I realize how much I miss that part of the country.

Thanks for posting your wonderful images!!  :thumbup:


----------



## Antarctican (Feb 2, 2007)

AJ Jewell said:


> great shot. Ill have to post my shot of the longest covered bridge in New Brunswick.


If that's the bridge at Hartland, it's also the longest covered bridge in the world! (Used to drive by it on the way to Fredericton)  Look forward to seeing the picture!


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Feb 2, 2007)

cool shot Anti.. I didn't even know that bridge was there., good luck with the buggys!


----------



## Inga the Rottie (Feb 20, 2015)

Man, I miss the old covered bridges.   I love history (most of it) and the bridges were so beautiful.    Nice shot but I can't wait to see what you do next with them.  I always think the Amish and Mennonites are fascinating as well.     I got to drive one of their buggies once at it was a real trip.  It was also cool to see cars go past gawking at us.  They took a double take when they saw an obviously NOT Amish woman driving it.     Must be strange to be them and have people staring at them all the time.    Guess they get used to it?    The ones I talked to said they didn't mind me photographing them but they wouldn't pose for it.   That was fine as I thought the "natural" photos look so much better anyway.    Good luck with your Re-do shot.


----------

